# SW Florida here!



## prophoto25 (Sep 23, 2015)

anywhere in the cape coral/fort myers area to relax and have a cigar at?
not interested in the cigar bar and the like...
wish we had a real lounge in town to go to after work LOL







Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------

